# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Lifting When Over 40

## trikydik

Been on TRT 7 weeks... been going to the gym 4 months now.
Working out on the machines 4x per week. Can't lift free weights due to damaged shoulder and can't squat due to blown knee so I use the machines.

Problem is, I am not seeing any major improvement in strength...

I do chest, back, arms and shoulders 2x week and lower body-core 2x / week
Do 3 sets of 15 or until failure... no major improvements in weight.

contemplating moving to 5x5 series... but can these be done on a machine?

----------


## zaggahamma

Sounds like with the injuries you'd be more focused on fitness than strength gains but dont see why u couldn't do 5x5 work oj machines

Are u not noticing any improvement other than strength in the 7 weeks

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

IMHO, the weight is just a tool used to overload the muscle. The method you use is not nearly as important as creating the overload. Everyone has preferences on particular exercises; but in the end, you can see similar results from free weights or machines. If you aren't seeing ANY gains, you might check your diet. Lots of good info on that here. Its made a huge difference for me. If the gains are just slow, welcome to the over 40 club.

----------


## bullshark99

Agree with what said above^^^^ how about size??? any body transformation? Everyone is different but personally I could care less how much I can lift anymore. I havent benched in 10 yrs due to shoulder pain, srictly dumbells and machines. My spouse lifts with me on the weekends, due to hern discs in back my spouse and I squat the SAME weight! And no, she is not a big woman. my point, aging does suck but we can fight it off and I think most people are here in an attempt to do so and live healthier. 

As you indicated, go to failure, burn the muscle, eat clean and get rest! On a side note, I must admit it was pretty embarressing about 3 months ago when this hot blonde about 25 115-120 lbs was squating more than me! She had the 45's on each side, out of principle I added 5 more pounds LOL

----------


## trikydik

I am seeing an increase in endurance.... lasting longer on the treadmill.... went from flat at 3.0mph and 15 minutes to 3.5 mph / 9.5 incline and 45 minutes.... Next week I am going for an hour.

as far as weight... no - I can do a lot more weight if I do 5x5, but while I lift to exhaustion, I am not sure about 5x5... with 5x5 at my age (45) it is a lot easier to be injured.

----------


## Jewelz

I'll be 52 next week. I've been on my BHRT for a month now, increased strength and endurance. My muscles are full and firm, looking forward to seeing what comes over the next several months now that I've incorporated other items.

----------


## Times Roman

> Been on TRT 7 weeks... been going to the gym 4 months now.
> Working out on the machines 4x per week. Can't lift free weights due to damaged shoulder and can't squat due to blown knee so I use the machines.
> 
> Problem is, I am not seeing any major improvement in strength...
> 
> I do chest, back, arms and shoulders 2x week and lower body-core 2x / week
> Do 3 sets of 15 or until failure... no major improvements in weight.
> 
> contemplating moving to 5x5 series... but can these be done on a machine?


Mate

two things to consider as good news:

1) trt can take up to three years for you to fully appreciate all the benefits
2) your best gains in the gym come in the first six months or so....

so if you just stay the course, I'm positive you will still see some rather decent gains.

to a certain extent, machines can provide some excellent results. Make sure you hit all the muscle groups, your routines are quality with good form and the right number of reps to failure.

always keep in the back of your mind that as one ages, we become more injury prone. if something doesn't feel right. stop. don't adhere to the bs that one must work through the pain. 

good luck!
---Roman

----------


## APIs

> Mate
> 
> two things to consider as good news:
> 
> 1) trt can take up to three years for you to fully appreciate all the benefits
> 2) your best gains in the gym come in the first six months or so....
> 
> so if you just stay the course, I'm positive you will still see some rather decent gains.
> 
> ...


x2, especially the reference to injuries. I would only add that one can continue to add muscle/strength if you adjust your training when needed combined with proper nutrition & rest...

----------


## Bio-Active

Nothing wrong with using machines brother. I use them for about 50% of my training. You just have to work around your injures we all find ways to

----------


## kelkel

Good advice above. I'll add this. Stop using age as an excuse. Progress can be made. Rest more, eat better, train harder, smarter and LESS. You can make progress well past your 40's.

----------


## fireeater49

> Good advice above. I'll add this. Stop using age as an excuse. Progress can be made. Rest more, eat better, train harder, smarter and LESS. You can make progress well past your 40's.


Amen to that! TRT has brought me a brand new engine, I just have to be smart about the old suspension system! I work at a station with young guys and they push me. I am the old Rocky figure for them. Age is a number thats all. Now, with that said the second part of the equation is wisdom. I am learning that just because I can bench 325 squat 455 and pull 505 dead at a 49 year 195 lb man, maybe that is not the wisest thing to do. Body aches, joint pain, etc. So with that said, wisdom is now the game plan for the long haul. I am enjoying this ride and look forward to continuing my learning with all the brothers here on the forum.

----------


## trikydik

> Good advice above. I'll add this. Stop using age as an excuse. Progress can be made. Rest more, eat better, train harder, smarter and LESS. You can make progress well past your 40's.


Never use age as a crutch... just worried about getting injured. I already had a hamstring injury in the past 4 months.

----------


## NEFLRick

I agree on not using age as a crutch. I'm 44 and just started TRT. Some people wondered why I started as I'm a big dude to begin with. I didn't take it for gains in the gym. Of course, since I've started (almost 3 months ago), I've seen some great gains. But, I will say, as I've gotten older, I've been more prone to injuries. Never (NEVER) had back problems until about 2 months ago. Was doing some unsupported back exercises--which I've been doing for years and years--and hurt myself. Now I've been fighting that issue. No major injury (had an MRI), luckily, but there's pain.

Also have been fighting tendinitis in my left arm. So can't do as much for biceps as I'd like. My bis are big but not as big as I'd like. But not much I can do about it.

Have had shoulder problems for quite some time so, every so often, I have a day/week where I just can't do as much.

I already don't work out nearly as long as I used to but still seeing gains. People are amazed when they find out just how little I actually lift.

Right now I've been working to cut body fat. Have cut 30lbs in the last 3ish weeks (most of it was the first week when I did a juice fast). But trying to get rid of the extra bodyfat to make myself healthier.

Through all of this, I've really cleaned up my diet. Not that I ate all that badly before but I did eat some things I shouldn't be and ate way too much of it. A cleaner diet makes me feel so much better.

Sorry to ramble a bit. Just sharing my experiences.

----------


## trikydik

The hardest part about going to the gym is getting to the parking lot. I am not a fan of cardio... actually I hate it.
I like the lifting part... I am seeing some size increase in my arms and chest.... though being a couch potato for so many years, I grew moobs.
I really wish my wife would join me... sigh,,, maybe next year

----------


## kelkel

> Never use age as a crutch... just worried about getting injured. I already had a hamstring injury in the past 4 months.


When your hitting it hard you can get injured at any age. We just worry about the ramifications of it more now!




> I agree on not using age as a crutch. I'm 44 and just started TRT. Some people wondered why I started as I'm a big dude to begin with. I didn't take it for gains in the gym. Of course, since I've started (almost 3 months ago), I've seen some great gains. But, I will say, as I've gotten older, I've been more prone to injuries. Never (NEVER) had back problems until about 2 months ago. Was doing some unsupported back exercises--which I've been doing for years and years--and hurt myself. Now I've been fighting that issue. No major injury (had an MRI), luckily, but there's pain.
> 
> Also have been fighting tendinitis in my left arm. So can't do as much for biceps as I'd like. My bis are big but not as big as I'd like. But not much I can do about it.
> 
> Have had shoulder problems for quite some time so, every so often, I have a day/week where I just can't do as much.
> 
> I already don't work out nearly as long as I used to but still seeing gains. People are amazed when they find out just how little I actually lift.
> 
> Right now I've been working to cut body fat. Have cut 30lbs in the last 3ish weeks (most of it was the first week when I did a juice fast). But trying to get rid of the extra bodyfat to make myself healthier.
> ...


Great story Rick! I always have a body part that hurts. It just seems to rotate around....

----------


## BOUT IT

> I agree on not using age as a crutch. I'm 44 and just started TRT. Some people wondered why I started as I'm a big dude to begin with. I didn't take it for gains in the gym. Of course, since I've started (almost 3 months ago), I've seen some great gains. But, I will say, as I've gotten older, I've been more prone to injuries. Never (NEVER) had back problems until about 2 months ago. Was doing some unsupported back exercises--which I've been doing for years and years--and hurt myself. Now I've been fighting that issue. No major injury (had an MRI), luckily, but there's pain.
> 
> Also have been fighting tendinitis in my left arm. So can't do as much for biceps as I'd like. My bis are big but not as big as I'd like. But not much I can do about it.
> 
> Have had shoulder problems for quite some time so, every so often, I have a day/week where I just can't do as much.
> 
> I already don't work out nearly as long as I used to but still seeing gains. People are amazed when they find out just how little I actually lift.
> 
> Right now I've been working to cut body fat. Have cut 30lbs in the last 3ish weeks (most of it was the first week when I did a juice fast). But trying to get rid of the extra bodyfat to make myself healthier.
> ...


I think your 100% on point with your advice. I've had both rotator cuffs operated on, my shoulders aren't as strong so I change my routine up constantly. As I do with most body parts when I train. Some days I feel great, real strong but although I may push it a little more, I don't overdue it. I'm older so I make sure I stretch constantly and warm up my joints and muscles before I train. All to prevent an injury that will keep me from training altogether. If I'm training a body part and I feel exhaustion of the muscle, fine! But any type of sharp pain I stop immediately. Thanks for listening

----------


## NEFLRick

My biggest problem is I like to lift heavy. Not to show off but because it feels good. I really need to tone that down a bit. But let me get my diet and BF in order first before I tackle that.  :Wink:

----------


## trikydik

I have lowered the weight by about 20% and seriously upped the reps. Last night I was finishing up and still felt pretty good so I ended on the Tricep press. Instead of doing 3*10 @ 130 I cranked out 30, 20, 10 @ 90.. am going to try 100 or 110 tomorrow.

----------


## trikydik

Did my entire workout tonight doing the 30, 20, 10 - first night leaving the gym I felt really pumped up... Most nights leave exhausted but not really pumped...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did my entire workout tonight doing the 30, 20, 10 - first night leaving the gym I felt really pumped up... Most nights leave exhausted but not really pumped...


Good work brother

----------


## John Andrew

> Amen to that! TRT has brought me a brand new engine, I just have to be smart about the old suspension system! I work at a station with young guys and they push me. I am the old Rocky figure for them. Age is a number thats all. Now, with that said the second part of the equation is wisdom. I am learning that just because I can bench 325 squat 455 and pull 505 dead at a 49 year 195 lb man, maybe that is not the wisest thing to do. Body aches, joint pain, etc. So with that said, wisdom is now the game plan for the long haul. I am enjoying this ride and look forward to continuing my learning with all the brothers here on the forum.


You young guys make me laugh! In a nice way! Cmon, I am 59 this year. Best lifts
Bench 145kgs, Squat 230kgs and I got 270 kg on Dead but am struggling at 250 now! 

I am 97 kgs and trying to get the Dead lift to over 300! What the hell it's better than sitting in a bar!

Good luck. Pain is my weakness saying good bye. Some farewells take forever!!

John

----------


## MRNJ1992

Everybody's strength is different. What dose are you on? As soon as I went on HRT my strength goes thru the roof. At a weight of 220 and at 49 years of age my last chest routine ended at 295lbs for 10 reps. Keep at it, should get better. Like to know your HRT protocol.

----------


## rplante7

When working out a body part is the amount of weight and number of reps that important as long as you are working the body part to fatigue/failure?? Also interested in how many times a week guys work a particular body part

----------


## NEFLRick

> When working out a body part is the amount of weight and number of reps that important as long as you are working the body part to fatigue/failure?? Also interested in how many times a week guys work a particular body part


There are different theories. I lift heavy meaning, I warm up and work up to a heavy weight (6-8 reps) for each exercise I do. Works for me to get bigger. YMMV

----------


## spywizard

ok.. i'd suggest you may not be getting enough rest... since no one else has..

for strength and size i do 4-6 reps ubber heavy.. my hrt is 164 on the last rep.. and i can do 3 sets of that with the last set being only 2-3 reps, that's failure with some cns, mitochondria, and some muscle fiber development..

i'm 53, and just last week did 1200 lbs in a leg press for 6 just to prove to my self i can still do it. 

I prefer to do endurance training now, same leg press 300 lbs for 300 reps without stop.. that re comps my body, keeps the heart going and doesn't over stress the ligaments, it's all dependent on what you want to accomplish..

I'm a fireman late in life, so being able to walk around with 70 lbs of weight on my body for hours in heat is a good thing to be able to do..

I'd suggest you are not getting enough rest, and probably not enough protein..

----------


## trailboss

> as far as weight... no - I can do a lot more weight if I do 5x5, but while I lift to exhaustion, I am not sure about 5x5... with 5x5 at my age (45) it is a lot easier to be injured.


No worry's: Keep your form absolutely strict and controlled. Take the ego out of it and concentrate on *form*. With good warmup, shouldn't have to worry about injuries if you are not throwing the weight around like a maniac! Good luck with your workouts bro!

----------


## sfgiantsfan55

the age thing is so weird... 

the only things i do differently now (at 43) is that i do ALOT of warm up sets for my shoulders before i even look at a heavy weight... i no longer do squats because, well, when you are thinking more about how badly your knees hurt (top of the knee cap) verses say good form and getting the weights up, that is a bad thing ( although i can use a 45 deg sled with no issues, yeah i know sounds odd.... beats me why that is) . i dont recover as quickly ( i hit each bodypart twice a week)...and im not as strong but my musculature is way way improved over the 20-30 yo me. Odd that im weaker but look 5 x bigger.

oops left this out... i dont do sprints anymore either.... regardless of how warm i think i am... ive pulled a hammy 2 x ...im done lol....(racing my kid, was kicking his butt, then BLAMO!!!..to me sounded like a rifle went off... not sure if it was actually audible... def felt like a rifle had shot my hammy lol...) yep, no more sprinting. all this "pro athlete playing through the pain" bs ..let me tell u this.. if u REALLY pull a hammy , u aint walking that off...LeBron didnt walk off that cramp did he?

----------


## yannick35

I just turned 42 this year many people here know my story i injured my lower back at 29 and everything else followed upper neck hips and more caused by a dirty chiro.

Has of now i am close to be 100% again but i took so long to heal with prolo and PRP and whole blood therapy that i decided to train with my head this time around.

In all theses years i have seen a lot of specialized physio and so many others you need to avoid any movement that puts pressure on the spine, so deadlifts and squats are out they are a big favorite of many people and they love to put on the heavy weights but in the end the cause injury.

At some point you must choose health over lifting heavy and having a dangerous style of training, machines are very good because they isolate the muscle and you can build a petty good physique with them.

Going for perfect forms instead of lifting supra heavy is a lot better and will keep you injury free for a long long time.

I really like Serge Nubret training he lifted modrerate weight with lots of sets and exercises.

There is also the good old Vince Gironda 8 X 8 program you can get for free of the internet.

I also like the adonis index i got it off a torrent site but you can find it on the internet for free its a 140$.

All theses programs are excellent combined with a good diet and you can also sub most exercises with machines.

I have been training for 2 years straight now injury and pain free alternating between theses 3 programs and it works wonders.

----------


## Motardpdx

Over 40, I focused on diet and BF% before I started lifting weights. Years of "light weight" training with proper form helped ease me into heavy weights without injury. I'm a high endurance, runner, cross training, so this I believe also helped prepare me for heavier weight training today. Take it slow and give your body some time to adjust to the intensity. Enjoy!

----------


## fastercar137

> Good advice above. I'll add this. Stop using age as an excuse. Progress can be made. Rest more, eat better, train harder, smarter and LESS. You can make progress well past your 40's.


No shit. I added 20 pounds in a year of training and eating right. Getting ready to run a cycle and can't wait to see the results.

----------


## bartman314

some machines are good for you, others aren't... 

it's been my experience that you need to make sure you fit in the machine or it's actually worse than free weights. improper fit can cause joint problems. also, be careful of smith machines that force a certain motion for the weight - good technique for some lifts is not always a straight line. 

like almost everyone here, i have past/present injuries that prevent certain exercises (back squats, military's and incline press). that being said, i've found a way to have incredible lag and shoulder workouts with the right machines and free weights - plus physical therapy exercises to keep the rotator give and my new hip (replacement) strong.

----------


## MTheoryFreak

> Been on TRT 7 weeks... been going to the gym 4 months now.
> Working out on the machines 4x per week. Can't lift free weights due to damaged shoulder and can't squat due to blown knee so I use the machines.
> 
> Problem is, I am not seeing any major improvement in strength...
> 
> I do chest, back, arms and shoulders 2x week and lower body-core 2x / week
> Do 3 sets of 15 or until failure... no major improvements in weight.
> 
> contemplating moving to 5x5 series... but can these be done on a machine?


I am 40 years old. Been lifting for years. Never taken any gear. Been contemplating TRT as my labs show low T. I try not to think about age. I go to the gym as a Hobbie and as therapy. It is my prozac so to speak. If you just keep at it and lift smart gains will come. Like some have stated diet is key. It is for me anyway. The kitchen can heal you. I have bad shoulders and terrible tendonitis in my elbows. I just listen to my body. I don't lift as heavy as a lot of guys but I lift heavy for me. The only competition you have is who you see in the mirror. Train hard and never let a number get you down.

----------


## Itstime2

I've done the TRT for a year. Seen some gains. But with dosages given by most 
TRT replacement docs. In my opinion, you will never see massive gains.

----------


## kelkel

> I've done the TRT for a year. Seen some gains. But with dosages given by most 
> TRT replacement docs. In my opinion, you will never see massive gains.


Not sure anyone here is stating massive gains are possible as TRT is not cycling. That said, restoring hormones to youthful levels should be a great asset to anyone, as opposed to crap test levels of older men. If progress isn't made after this then there's only one person to blame!

----------


## Seamac

Old post but hit the nail on the head. I'm 56 and been back in the gym for about 15 months. 5'9" and ballooned up to 245 after L5-S1 fusion. Doing 2 day splits with cardio everyday and trying to eat as clean as I can. Dropped to 198 by march when I herniated C7 in neck. Out of gym for four months but been back for 3 weeks now. I don't lift what I used to but that's ok. Focus on form more than anything. That's probably how I herniated the neck. Mostly dumbbells and machines. I'm not getting huge but I am starting to see some definition which is cool. Getting old does suck but we have to deal with it.

----------


## kelkel

> Old post but hit the nail on the head. I'm 56 and been back in the gym for about 15 months. 5'9" and ballooned up to 245 after L5-S1 fusion. Doing 2 day splits with cardio everyday and trying to eat as clean as I can. Dropped to 198 by march when I herniated C7 in neck. Out of gym for four months but been back for 3 weeks now. I don't lift what I used to but that's ok. Focus on form more than anything. That's probably how I herniated the neck. Mostly dumbbells and machines. I'm not getting huge but I am starting to see some definition which is cool. Getting old does suck but we have to deal with it.



Sorry to hear about your injuries Seamac! As we age it's time to train smarter and not as reckless as we all did in our youth. What I've found is that less is more as I've gotten older. For years now I've only trained three days per week (M-W-F) and it's been great. I don't do cardio but if I did you have plenty of off days to do so. The EOD training allows plenty of rest and allows me to train extremely hard as I'm fresh for every session. Give it a try!

Also, at 56 have you pulled a full hormone panel recently? Odds are your T is low. That being said, even if at the bottom of the established range most docs will say you're "in range" and therefore ok. Don't buy into that. At the top of the HRT Forum is the Finding A Doc sticky thread. Try and get the first set of blood work listed in it. Optimizing your hormones to a healthy younger man's level would do wonders for your quality of life!

Be well!

----------

